# Putting a window in a horse stall



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

So, I have a 12'x12' pipe corral-frame stall with a gate and three plywood sides. Right now it functions as a run-in shelter since any time I try to lock my horse up without hay when the goats are out of sight, she goes berserk. (Arabs. =P) The trouble is that the open front faces away from most of the pasture and the neighbor's geldings. My mare gets very upset when she can't see her goats _or_ her boys.

I'm thinking of cutting a window in the back of the stall, facing the neighbors' and the rest of the pasture, so that my horse can look out when she's locked up. It would also offer some cross-ventilation which will help this summer, but the window needs to be close-able for wintertime. My dad is willing to make the window for me, but he wants to some photos for ideas. Have any of y'all tried this, and do you have any photos or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can see the windows in my horse/goat stall. I like that they are protected so they cant get broken. They are slide windows so they slide open and I know you can buy the bars seperate.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I poked around on your website briefly, but I didn't see any photos...where could I find a picture of the stall you mentioned?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure did and we are going to do it on the other barn hopefully this summer.

I do it for the cross breeze and in the winter when they are locked up they can get some sunlight, and I don't have to keep the light on. I also use Christmas light all around the barn so it is low wattage and still some light.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Cool! Do you have a photo or two that I could take a peek at? =)

Christmas lights! I bet that looks really neat. =)


----------

